# How do you present your finished prints to the client?



## msf (Mar 18, 2009)

This question is for those that shoot family/baby/pet/etc portraits.

How do you present your finished prints to the client?

Do you just stick them in a large orange envelope, and hand it to them?  Or do you get special acid free bags to put the prints in, do you do anything "fancy"?  Do you include anything with the prints, like a discount card for the next visit, or a thank you note, or anything that helps make it more memberable for the customer?

Im trying to find the kind of bags that whcc sends prints in on b&h but so far I dont think im finding what im looking for.


----------



## Pure (Mar 18, 2009)

One tip:  Include a card that explains how to care/store/present their photos.  Too many times have I seen timeless family pictures faded by UV or stuck together in a box with the photos sticking to each other.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 18, 2009)

One would assume that you deliver it in the format that the client asked them for.  Most pay ask for prints, some ask for a bound or book format, some will ask for digital media.  Give them what they ask for but always price appropriately.

In terms of if when individual prints are requested, that also depends on what you are charging.  If they are paying 5-10 bucks a print, the LEAST you can do is place them in a container that will preserve them.  If you are charging Costco prices, envelopes work.

To find out what is "appropriate" for your area, do a business analysis.


----------



## msf (Mar 18, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> One would assume that you deliver it in the format that the client asked them for.  Most pay ask for prints, some ask for a bound or book format, some will ask for digital media.  Give them what they ask for but always price appropriately.
> 
> In terms of if when individual prints are requested, that also depends on what you are charging.  If they are paying 5-10 bucks a print, the LEAST you can do is place them in a container that will preserve them.  If you are charging Costco prices, envelopes work.
> 
> To find out what is &quot;appropriate&quot; for your area, do a business analysis.



 I realize if they bought a book, you give them a book, if they ordered prints, give them prints.  I wasnt talking about that.  Say a customer ordered 10 prints from you, on the 8x10's are various combinations of 8x10's, 5x7's, etc.  How do the professionals on this forum present the 10 prints to them?  The simpilist would be to put them in an acid free bag so they dont get scratched in an envelope or folder, and hand that to them in person, or mail it in a large envelope.  But I was thinking of getting a bit more creative, and make it more presentable.  Perhaps a folder type thing that has a fancy ribbon on it, then you open a left page thing, then a right page thing, and there are the pictures.  Or something like that.  What additional information/documents is placed in the package, if any?  You could even include an extra 8x10 print that has some things that you can do, like greeting cards, calendars, etc.  Or a reprint form.  Im just curious what everyone does.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 19, 2009)

Get creative!  Instead of presenting it in a bag, sandwich the photos in non-flexible material, wrap it in brown packing paper and tie it with some twine.  Put a sticker with your branding on it, et voila.


----------



## msf (Mar 20, 2009)

Im still trying to find out where to find the clear bags that whcc uses to package the prints.

I asked them and they referred me to uline.com, but Im not sure which one is the right one.  I need acid-free, but I dont see any that claim that.

I did find this one.
8 x 10" 1 Mil Poly Bags S-2949 - Uline
but again doesnt say acid free, and 8x10 exactly might be to snug for ten 8x10's.


----------



## EhJsNe (Mar 20, 2009)

msf said:


> Im still trying to find out where to find the clear bags that whcc uses to package the prints.
> 
> I asked them and they referred me to uline.com, but Im not sure which one is the right one. I need acid-free, but I dont see any that claim that.
> 
> ...


 
Well the picture has a DVD in the bag, so Id assume 10 8x10s would fit, maybe see if they have one a little bit bigger than 8x10.


----------



## uplander (Mar 20, 2009)

msf said:


> Im still trying to find out where to find the clear bags that whcc uses to package the prints.
> 
> I asked them and they referred me to uline.com, but Im not sure which one is the right one. I need acid-free, but I dont see any that claim that.
> 
> ...


 
https://www.matcutter.com/home.php
http://www.mat


----------



## msf (Mar 20, 2009)

but it doesnt say acid free.

a dvd case doesnt mean anything, since its only using the center.  a bunch of 8x10 sheets would be tight on the sides, so probably need a 10.5x 8.5.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 21, 2009)

msf said:


> The simpilist would be to put them in an acid free bag so they dont get scratched in an envelope or folder, and hand that to them in person, or mail it in a large envelope.  But I was thinking of getting a bit more creative



Waste less time trying to recreate the wheel.  Look at what the wedding book and labs offer.  Most have websites and nothing slower than a 15 second google search will get you that info.  Again, depending on how much money you made, it can be anything from an envelope to custom paper or tin box with each print placed in a matte surround.  Nothing else really matters.  If they paid $3/print, its illogical to spend $4/print for custom wrapping.

There are no print manufacturers that participate here so this is not the best place to ask, heck its not even the best section of the forum to ask (think to ask in the section for professionals?), but again, if I was you, I would not be asking here, I would be proactively looking at what places like wedding book manufacturers offer.  Forbeyon, Asuka, Kiss, BeauPhoto, MPIX for a start... that alone will get you the answers faster than from anyone here. 99% of the participants here are amateurs and the 1% that are professionals likely do not look much in this section of the forum.


----------



## kcp (Mar 21, 2009)

These are acid free.

ClearBags - Promote, Protect and Preserve


I also order envelopes from 

https://www.actionenvelope.com/


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 21, 2009)

I give/post mine (7x5-10x8) in a strut mount in envelopes that have card backing, "manilla hard back envelopes" it says on the box. H


----------



## msf (Mar 21, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> If they paid $3/print, its illogical to spend $4/print for custom wrapping.



I think most that do this to make money do not charge $4 a print.    And im talking about packaging 10 prints or so, not individually.



JerryPH said:


> There are no print manufacturers that participate here so this is not the best place to ask, heck its not even the best section of the forum to ask (think to ask in the section for professionals?), but again, if I was you, I would not be asking here, I would be proactively looking at what places like wedding book manufacturers offer. Forbeyon, Asuka, Kiss, BeauPhoto, MPIX for a start... that alone will get you the answers faster than from anyone here. 99% of the participants here are amateurs and the 1% that are professionals likely do not look much in this section of the forum.



Im pretty sure I posted this General shop talk, but perhaps im mistaken, or it was moved.    I guess Ill search through there, and perhaps create a thread sometime.  

thanks for everyone posting links for the bags.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 21, 2009)

msf said:


> Im pretty sure I posted this General shop talk, but perhaps im mistaken, or it was moved.  I guess Ill search through there, and perhaps create a thread sometime.


It was not moved... you posted in Beyond the Basics.

"This is the forum for more advanced discussion of photography, such as exposure methods, lighting, and other techniques and controls!"

That, as per the identification posted here. :O)


----------



## uplander (Mar 21, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> It was not moved... you posted in Beyond the Basics.
> 
> "This is the forum for more advanced discussion of photography, such as exposure methods, lighting, and other techniques and controls!"
> 
> That, as per the identification posted here. :O)


----------



## woodywalters (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, I would try Crystal Clear Bagsâ¢ - Bags

We used them for many years when I was in the art circuit. They have a sharp crystal clear look to them and they have an adhesive close and they are archival.

Woody
Woody Walters Photography Fine art, Christian Art, Illustrations
digitalphotocandy.com : Home


----------

